# Titus O'Neil makes it a wang.



## Striker Texas Ranger

:lmao

He pulled a Hayley Williams.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Agmaster

What is this...I don't even....


----------



## Duberry

How do you "accidentally" post pictures of your genitals:lmao


----------



## Klebold

Looks like he'll be fired within a few days


----------



## Mr Nice Guy

Who's Hayley Williams?


----------



## Goatlord

If you're gonna fail..............................................................make it a fail.


----------



## Duberry

Mr Nice Guy said:


> Who's Hayley Williams?


The lead singer of paramore.


----------



## RatedRudy

Goatlord said:


> If you're gonna fail..............................................................make it a fail.


exactly lol


----------



## Freelancer

Goatlord said:


> If you're gonna fail..............................................................make it a fail.


Haha, I could picture him saying that.


----------



## S-Mac

Fucking class fair play and blaming it on a hacker is the iceing on the cake.


----------



## Tony777

The Striker said:


> :lmao
> 
> He pulled a Hayley Williams.


Are you implying theres nude pics of Hayley Williams online?


----------



## couturecorpse

Tony777 said:


> Are you implying theres nude pics of Hayley Williams online?


Yeah, she 'accidentally' posted a tit shot on twitter a while ago but quickly removed it as well.


----------



## Victarion

Yeah, isn't the twitter and sms thing near each other on a blackberry or something, that's what happened with hayley in all likelyhood.


----------



## -SAW-

Tony777 said:


> Are you implying theres nude pics of Hayley Williams online?


Yup. She said it was some hacker, but I think she just uploaded the wrong picture and tried to cover it up. Same thing probably happened here. 

I prefer the Hayley fuck up alot more than this one, to say the least.


----------



## Tony777

>_> did someone save the pic and leak it all over the internet so we can all still see?


----------



## SHIRLEY

So who's gonna be the first to say "pics or didn't happen"?

"Not I" said the walrus...ARF! ARF! ARF!


----------



## -SAW-

Tony777 said:


> >_> did someone save the pic and leak it all over the internet so we can all still see?


Yeah, it's still out there.


----------



## KingCrash

I think he took Stand Up for WWE the wrong way. Why can't this happen with hot chicks?


----------



## Tony777

-SAW- In response to my asking if Hayley William tit pic is still online said:


> Yeah, it's still out there.


hehe cool , looked it up. A bit dissapointing , but good to know exactly what one of my favorite bands singers tits look like!  lol


----------



## couturecorpse

tbh, the pic isn't anything special but,
if anyone wants it pm me, ill gladly send it your way.


----------



## rated_y2j11

This must be the best thread title EVER!


----------



## bjnelson19705

It would be hilarious if he posted "My Bad" after posting it.


----------



## CC91

Anyone have a pic? I want to add it to my Matt Striker collection


----------



## dan the marino

couturecorpse said:


> tbh, the pic isn't anything special but,
> if anyone wants it pm me, ill gladly send it your way.


... I assume you're talking about Williams... :hmm:

Well I think it's safe to say he'll be gone by next week, not that he had much hope of staying around anyway.


----------



## PoisonMouse

He wont be gone, as Matt Striker did the same thing if you remember, just not on twitter.
Then again Matt Striker didn't completely no sell MVP's boot...

Titus O'Neil's run has been the funniest in a long time.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Titus really dropped the keg again. We'll probably never see him again.


----------



## LegendofBaseball

*Chilly Willy pulling on Redd Dogg's thights too tightly in ECW was a mistake.... posting a picture of your genitals on twitter cannot be a mistake... For everything else, there's fpalm ing*


----------



## Mr Nice Guy

So who was Titus trying to email his penis to?


----------



## CC91

Mr Nice Guy said:


> So who was Titus trying to email his penis to?


Orlando Jordan


----------



## Cobra T Washington

Titus is a really nice guy. He liked the sig I made of him. Hope he isn't released for this, because he has potential.

But yeah, isn't he married? He has kids at any rate. Wow.

Also, this thread title is beyond amazing.


----------



## Prospekt's March

Oh God :lmao


----------



## Tony777

couturecorpse said:


> tbh, the pic isn't anything special but,
> if anyone wants it pm me, ill gladly send it your way.


The pic of Titus Oneil? Haha I'll take a PM'ed copy for the lulz :lmao

Cause I ain't googling that! haha


----------



## -SAW-

Tony777 said:


> The pic of Titus Oneil? Haha I'll take a PM'ed copy for the lulz :lmao
> 
> Cause I ain't googling that! haha


I assume it was the Hayley picture. At least I hope...


----------



## Tony777

-SAW- said:


> I assume it was the Hayley picture. At least I hope...


I googled Hayley myself , no problem 

Having a search for a black mans penis in my google search history , is however something I don't want hahaha , but I was saying if they are PMing the pic around whatever I'll take a look :lmao


----------



## -SAW-

Tony777 said:


> Having a search for a black mans penis in my google search history , is however something I don't want hahaha


:lmaoI don't blame you in the slightest


----------



## soxfan93

I'm sure he'll post it again following the termination of his contract with the tagline "Fuck this." Or, of course, "WWE, I've got two words for ya: suck it!"


----------



## ahmed619

Can some one please PM titus and Hayley William pics ?


----------



## darnok

CC91 said:


> Anyone have a pic? I want to add it to my Matt Striker collection


You collect photos of wrestler cocks?


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

CC91 said:


> Anyone have a pic? I want to add it to my Matt Striker collection


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

ahmed619 said:


> Can some one please PM titus and Hayley William pics ?


:lmao


----------



## 21 - 1

So, am I the only one who Googled it? 8*D


----------



## SHIRLEY

Mr Nice Guy said:


> So who was Titus trying to email his penis to?


Johnny Ace probably.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

haha funniest thread ive ever seen :lmao 
so if you were folowing titus you would of been following a picture of a big black wrestlers nob.

i can imagine him taking the picture just thinking to himself "i feel really sensual right now"





bye bye titus .
thanks for the laughs


----------



## SHIRLEY

Zack Ryder said:


> Cover him!
> 
> Do the dog bark!
> 
> Send a pic of your cock to 7,000 people!


----------



## Redwood

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Boss P

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> so if you were folowing titus you would of been following a picture of a big black wrestlers nob.


:lmao let's just say...I consider myself lucky that I wasn't actively tweeting at the time he did it..because I'm following the muthafucka


----------



## llamadux

Couldn't he get in trouble over this? If he has minors following him he just exposed himself to them.


----------



## just1988

Oh dear.


----------



## ahmed619

The Striker said:


> :lmao


What r u laughing at ??


----------



## Angie23

Can I have the pic as well? XD


----------



## RKO696

:lmao


SJFC said:


> How do you "accidentally" post pictures of your genitals:lmao


prob was suppose to send it to sum chick in a PM, but put it in his timeline by accident :lmao


----------



## cindel25

Not impressed.


----------



## ColeStar

I haven't seen the image and I have no interest in doing so.

I expect that he was on the chopping block beforehand in any case, I expect this to hasten his departure.


----------



## Instant Karma

Greatest thread title of all time.


----------



## 21 - 1

ColeStar said:


> I haven't seen the image and I have no interest in doing so.
> 
> *I expect that he was on the chopping block beforehand* in any case, I expect this to hasten his departure.


Shit, in that case I'd probably take a photo of mine too. :shocked:


----------



## Tony777

Matt Striker was a jobber and he put his thing on the internet and look hes still announcing on smackdown so , this might not do anything to Titus Oneil


----------



## Boss P

cindel25 said:


> Not impressed.








:lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY

cindel25 said:


> Not impressed.


Black cock aficionado, are we?


----------



## What 3:16

The Striker said:


> :lmao
> 
> He pulled a Hayley Williams.


SOURCE PLZ

Kidding; I know the rules. I'll find it myself.

Lol, Titus O' Neil.


----------



## punx06

Angie23 said:


> Can I have the pic as well? XD


Alright own up, which one of you created a new account to request a pic without looking like.. well a man who has a penchant for black cock?


----------



## What 3:16

punx06 said:


> Alright own up, which one of you created a new account to request a pic without looking like.. well a man who has a penchant for black cock?


Wait, don't the rest of you guys love black cocks? I thought it was a common trait among wrestling fans.


----------



## KimberAnnBRAND

Pics please anyone? o_o


----------



## Amsterdam

> Pics please anyone? o_o


Are you really that desperate to see a black penis? 8*D


----------



## Duberry

KimberAnnBRAND said:


> Pics please anyone? o_o


Since you said please Makeitawin.com


----------



## emanc93

JEsus, I need this black cock. And this time, I mean it. Someone PM me this fucker's dick. I must know. I must know if I voted for the right guy on NXT.


----------



## Simply...amazing

The Striker said:


> Titus really dropped the keg again. We'll probably never see him again.


Well it's better to drop the keg than the soap i would think...
You know...I don't understand, why would anyone want to take a pic of their genitals? Was he e-mailing his dic doc to check whether everythings alright?Was it meant for phone sex?Was he trying to steal val venis' gimmick?Does he have that sensual desire to be the next sexual chocolate?Was he perhaps sitting nude at his pc and accidentaly pointed his webcam at his handbrake instead of his face when he took the pic?

Now that he posted that pic maybe he could change his name from "titus" and re-debut as hepatitus...


----------



## Vin Ghostal

Is it wrong that this incident has only made me want Titus O'Neil back on TV so that, once a week, he can take us all on a journey to Botch City?


----------



## Amsterdam

Vin Ghostal said:


> Is it wrong that this incident has only made me want Titus O'Neil back on TV so that, once a week, he can take us all on a journey to Botch City?


It is wrong. You want him back because of his penis.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

Amsterdam said:


> It is wrong. You want him back because of his penis.


Good point.  :sex

Please, someone create a Titus O'Neil smiley.



The Striker said:


> Titus really dropped the keg again.


I swear, this made me laugh so hard. Well done.


----------

